# IronJohnDoe's gym adventures



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello everybody! 

So here we are, first journal,

I train from about 2 years, been natty for a while, then did a couple of ph cycles.

Before to train I was smoking a packet of cigs a day and my weight was 57kg / 9 stones I am 27 years old and I am 182 cm / 6ft tall

At today I am 87 kg / 13.5 stones and I have 16% body fat

Here is a pic about before training and after (a couple of weeks ago pics)

(Yes I was really that skinny)

and this a selfie post chest/arms training today's pump

Ah, tomorrow I will get some follidrone and basically this is why I start the journal, let's see if the will be some honest gains or if will be just placebo

For the ones who saw my previous ph logs I will try my best for update it regularly and to be precise on effects from follidrone (if any)

(just remember that I run a coffee shop so I happen to work crazy hours)

Stay tuned!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Today was chest/arms day

so was like:

triceps rope pull down

superset

decline bench press

1:30 secs rest

triceps

20kg x 12

22.5kg x 12

25 kg x 10

25 kg x 8

25 kg x 8

decline bench

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

80kg x 5

90kg x 3

dumbbells flat chest press

superset

dumbbells hammer curls

dumbbells chest

30kg (each side) x 8

30kg x 8

32kg x5

32kg x4

hammer curls dumbbells

18kg x 8

18kg x 8

20kg x 6

20kg x 5

incline bench (here I was feeling quite tired)

40kg x 15

50kg x 10

55kg x 8

60kg x 6

cable chest press (on a bench)

15kg (each side) x 8

15 kg x 6

15 kg x 6

10 kg x 10

cable fly (on a bench)

10kg x 10 reps x 4 sets

peacher ez bar curls

30kg x 12

32,5kg x 10

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

finish! Dizzy and wobbling to the changing room

(1 set of crawling to the shower)

tomorrow is legs day folks!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

The silly thing of the day (in the gym)

a newbie doing 30kg tricep pull down with the most horrible form man ever seen

so I just show to him the correct form (very politely I was not trying to show off, or something)

and he replies to me very cocky "you know mate there is 2 ways of doing it"

I just replied "whatever" but inside me I thought "yes there is 2 ways of doing it, the correct one and the wrong one and guess which one you doing?"

some people..


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

Subbed!! :thumb:


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

Subbed bud


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

this should be interesting to see if it works


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

My sister did crepes in the morning and I woke up with the smell of warm nutella crepes ready to eat (yes she thought about me too)

I tried to resist but it was stronger than me

Ended up doing breakfast with nutella crepes and at least 1 pint of squeezed orange and lime juice

(terrible breakfast for the body, but sweet tooth won this time)

Will do a much better lunch


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

It's arrived!










and now after taking the pill is time for some serious lunch!

(before you get shocked is something people eat from the region I come from as long as the meat is fresh and I go to my local british butcher)

Beef mince (350grams) 2 lemon squeezed, salt pepper, garlic, extra virgin olive oil and 2 free range fried eggs and a cheese bread  gnammy!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

So I took second pill of follidrone 2 hours before gym

I noticed a couple of things

firstly I was feeling crap for most of the day then I start to sweat so bad but when I started training I felt very good, slightly stronger slight more endurance, however it could be all placebo as it was nothing like when you are on ph. We will see in the next days

so I did

2 sets warm up of leg press 140kg x 12 reps time 2

then

160kg x 10

180kg x 6

180kg x 5

180kg x 5

180kg x 4

180kg x 3

then barbell lounges 40kg x 12 reps each leg

followed by 1 minute of jumping lounges time 2

then

3 sets of lying legs curls

35kg x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x 6

then leg extension

60kg x 12 reps time 2

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 8

90kg x 6

then adductor superset with abductor

adductor

60kg x 10 reps x 5 sets

abductor

50kg x 10 reps x 5 sets

then step smith machine calves rise

(here I did 3 variations)

3 sets of normal calves rise x 14-16 reps

3 sets of calves rise with toes facing outward x 14-16 reps

3 sets of calves rise with toes facing inward x 14-16 reps

light weight 20kg each side

then I run for 5 minutes on a treadmill at medium speed 15% incline

dead

50g of protein shake (25g whey + 25g casein) + 10g of glutamine


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

the silly thing of the day (in the gym) (why I meet all of them, why?)

So I put my towels in the adductor and abductor machine ready to smash 5 sets with supersets and 1:30 rest between sup sets

A lady come and ask me to jump in, i say to her no problems just be aware that I am doing supersets

She say "Ok" and she sit and start....

then after a while she look at me (still sitting on one of the machines) and ask why I am not starting

So I do a deep breath and calmly I explain to her than if she want to share she has to do her sets while I am resting between my supersets so that we not crossing each other, she does not get it and she start another set and she says "when u need simply tell me"

I sit on the adductor machine nod my head while face palming, the lady left few seconds later

again, ah, some people:rolleyes:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Anyway eating time not very hungry after 50g of proteins but I find the space for 250grams of boozes

a traditional Kazakh plate that my missus cooked

inside has beef minced, carrots and peppers minced all it's cooked by steam (vapour)

here is a pic


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Another meal... This time is a quique lorrain 1150 calories


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Today no training as I worked 11 hours

Breakfast quique lorrain (again) just for give over 1000 calories at the start of the day

had a lovely wrap at work with 150g of chicken and loads of veggies










and a nice dinner veg stew with potatoes arancini vegan and cheese bread










gnammy!

I will have 350g of raw mince beef with lemon olive oil garlic salt pepper and 2 eggs before to bed


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

IronJohnDoe said:


> The silly thing of the day (in the gym)
> 
> a newbie doing 30kg tricep pull down with the most horrible form man ever seen
> 
> ...


You cant help some people


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

And subbed as well


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry if I been posting nothing but I been working crazy hours in the last 2 days

So, sides, nothing to declare, I still have 2 legs 2 arms 2 eyes 2 balls etc etc

effects: none yet

anyway I did not train on Friday as I worked 13 hours but I trained Saturday (before work)

Did shoulders/back training

Standing overhead barbell press ups

30kg x 15

35kg x 12

40kg x 10

45kg x 8

standing dumbbell shoulder press

14kg x 12 x 5sets

shoulder circuit (light)

Standing dumbbell rear delt raise 8kg x 10

Dumbbell lateral raise 8kg x 10

Dumbbell front raise 8kg x 10

1:30 sec rest, repeat 4 times

shrugs

36kg each side (dumbbells) x 14 reps x 4 sets

Stiffed leg cable deadlifts

100kg x 12 reps

150kg x 10

180kg x 8

200kg x 6

200kg x 5

superset

bent over row 3 plates x 8 reps x 5 sets

lat pull down 60kg x 10 reps

supersets

lat pull down behind neck 50kg x 10 reps

x 3 sets

1 set of crawling to the shower...

then what can I say, yes I feel stronger but I believe that's only due to the training, I don't feel nothing like the "ph strength" so could be the training and probably placebo effect too, we will see in the next weeks if I wasted almost 60 quid or if was worth it.

Stay tuned!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Today no training another "all day of work", the silly thing of today is I came back home by cycling and when I parked the bicycle my quads where that pumped that weren't fitting in my trousers anymore lol.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Today was chest/arms day

so was like:

triceps rope pull down

superset

decline bench press

1:30 secs rest

triceps

20kg x 12

22.5kg x 12

25 kg x 10

25 kg x 8

25 kg x 8

decline bench

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

80kg x 5

90kg x 3

dumbbells flat chest press

superset

dumbbells hammer curls

dumbbells chest

30kg (each side) x 8

30kg x 8

32kg x5

32kg x4

hammer curls dumbbells

18kg x 10

18kg x 10

20kg x 8

22kg x 6

24kg x 3

incline bench superset cable triceps kickback (one arm)

incline bench

50kg (negatives 8 secs down) x 6 times x 4 sets

cable triceps kickback (one arm) 10kg x 10 x 4 sets

cable chest press (on a bench)

15kg (each side) x 8

15 kg x 6

15 kg x 6

10 kg x 10

cable fly (on a bench)

10kg x 10 reps x 4 sets

here is the point where I was having an insane pump (specially on the arms)

so i started messing around just to get most out my pump:

hammer curls

24kg x 4

22kg x 5

20kg x 6

standing ez bar biceps curls

30kg x 10 reps

35kg x 8

40kg x 6

triceps overhead cables superset cable biceps curls

triceps overhead cables

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

cable biceps curls

30kg x 10 x 4 sets

here I stopped and my arms where looking huge 

anyway the only "effect" so far is more endurance (but nothing like a ph experience just for be clear) about pumps I always been very vascular

hopefully something good will come up in the following trainings, tomorrow legs day!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Took a couple of days off from training (missus part responsible of this)

I will train tomorrow after work so around 9ish pm

Anyway the weight went up 89kg / 14 stones / 196 pounds










but again, I doubt it's the follidrone, why? Simply because I up my calories to 4500 a day (1000 more than before) so that's normal, more calories more weight, I look pretty solid but still I believe it's from food and training.

Don't get me wrong, I would be more than happy to have some sensational effects from follidrone, but I honestly doubt it will do any difference or any very noticeable ones (like PH or AAS)


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

went to a new gym today (free trial, took it because this gym is 10 minutes from my work and it close late at night) so after work I was going there all convince to train legs and I realise that they don't even have a leg press! So I go to the only squat rack and the was more queue for that than for a concert of rolling stones...

So I think I'll do legs on Saturday (before work oh gosh)

and I improvise a general upper body workout (bit of everything)

incline chest bench

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 8

hammer curls (dumbbells)

18kg(each side) x 10

20kg x 8

22kg x 5

then drop sets (no rest)

22kg x 5

20kg x 7

18kg x 9

16kg x 9

lat pull down

65 kg x 8

70kg x 6

75kg x 5

80kg x 3

behind neck press

50kg x 10 x 3 sets

military press (barbell, free weight no smith)

40kg x 10

45kg x 8

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

deadlifts

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 7

140kg x 5

barbell shrugs (free weight no smith)

80kg x 12

90kg x 10

100kg x 8

110kg x 6

110kg x 5

triceps circuit (no rest)

one arm tricep cable kickback 15kg x 10 x each side

then

dumbbells triceps kickback 10kg x 10 x each side

then

triceps overhead pulls (cable) 20kg x 10 reps

then

triceps cable pull down 20 kg x 10 reps

then

dumbbell overhead standing triceps pull down 24kg dumbbell x 10 reps

then rest 2 minutes, repeated one more time

(after that my triceps where looking explosive, massive pump!

Saturday legs day

p.s. I have to say I got more endurance, I can train for longer and I can do intensity for longer sets, probably is the follidrone, but we are still far from the bolloKs that your read on the site about packing extreme amount of muscles and bla bla bla.

Good to have extra endurance, but still we are far from the ph effects, I hope I will get the product to change my mind, but at the moment is not worth to spend almost 60 quid just for a bit of extra endurance (many can think: "but you did a circuit of 50 reps non stop, well I did that naturally in past, so nothing amazing just I got good triceps and I love to exhaust them)


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

finally an honest log, keep it going and give us a summary at the end as im guessing this product isnt what it was hyped up to be(aka too good to be true)


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

b0t13 said:


> finally an honest log, keep it going and give us a summary at the end as im guessing this product isnt what it was hyped up to be(aka too good to be true)


thanks, yeah at the moment nothing impressive, but we will see, maybe tomorrow I will turn in super sayan :lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry guys I had a couple of crazy hours working days, anyway today I will finish at 4pm (oh yes:thumbup1 and I will also be off Tuesday and Wednesday, so I'll probably train all this days


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

During my silly adventures to find a late night gym tonight I tried a 24hours gym in south London.

Crap, no incline bench, no squat rack, no legs press, dumbbells up to 30kg max etc etc.

I manage to improvise a chest/biceps training anyway

flat dumbbell chest press superset hammer curls

30kg (each side) x 8 x 2 sets

then as things was getting easier I did the chest exercise with my legs crossed in the air (trying isolating as I cannot go heaviers due to the 30kg max issue)

30kg x 6 x 3 sets

superset

dumbbells hammer curls

20kg (each side) x 10

20kg x 8

22kg x 6

22kg x 5

dumbbell lying overhead superset standing ez bar biceps curls

30kg x 15

30kg x 15

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

superset

standing ex bar biceps curls

30kg x 10-12 x 4 sets

cable chest fly

10kg x 12 x 2sets

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 6

biceps curls machine (peacher curls)

50kg x 12

55kg x 10

60kg x 8

50kg x 18

this machine I don't know exactly what was but the name was "chest press converged"

it was quite hard

60kg x 6

55kg x 8

50kg x 10

50kg x 10-12

fly pec machine

50kg x 12 x 4

seated dips

60kg x 10 x 2 sets

65kg x 8

70kg x 6

70kg x 5

now the silly thing, in this gym (the was a microscopic sign saying that) they lock the changing room from 12-4am (it's a 24h gym, what's the point??) so I went there around midnight and I put my staff in, then when I finish I had the surprise, nice one thinking that my oyster, my wallet and my phone were locked away and I was 10 miles from home.

Luckily I spotted a cleaner and she let me in (after I begged her) and I could take my staff back

Anyway I won't be back, what a crap gym, I'll try another one in east london next time and finger crossed


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds like follidrone's not all its cracked up to be mate?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

DaveW3000 said:


> Sounds like follidrone's not all its cracked up to be mate?


yes it seems that I have a slight extra endurance (but honestly I think it's just me that I am more focus) but in all honestly, nothing.

I will finish the bottle but he makes me laugh when I read "commercial logs" and they try to make you believe it's like taking ph

Honestly I think I wasted 60 quid but I am glad that at least all readers won't waste their money, specially be aware of all this "honest" logs that you can find online, however I don't mind, just cannot wait for October to do a 3 months bulk ph cycle 

Will keep posting until the bottle finish, then I will write my conclusions about it, who knows, maybe in the 3rd week I will turn into a super sajan:rolleyes: lol


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

i think a few people have said it takes awhile to kick in, you may find it gets better now as time goes on?

then again it could be BS claims lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Instead of spending £60 on a bunch of herbs you should've bought some test instead


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

HDU said:


> Instead of spending £60 on a bunch of herbs you should've bought some test instead


I just finish a 10 weeks oral cycle and finish pct, I wouldn't touch any AAS or PH the day after I finish pct I'm crazy but not that much


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

b0t13 said:


> i think a few people have said it takes awhile to kick in, you may find it gets better now as time goes on?
> 
> then again it could be BS claims lol


I don't know I read some "logs" over the internet and the loggers seems all do a big effort for try convincing that the product work and bla bla bla.

I may be wrong but honestly after 2 weeks nothing yet, yes I am progressing but that's only because I train hard I rest a lot and I am bulking like a desperate.

But again if I am wrong I will certainly put the good news in here as I did when I was feeling like superman while on ph on my previous cycles logs


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I am glad to say that my 24 hours gym research it's ended tonight, found a very nice gym (a bit cosy but is in zone 1) a very few stops of tube from where I live.

It has almost all the equipment I need (not a problem for the almost as my missus forced me to keep my virgin active membership active and they got the staff missing in my new gym, so I will go in one of the 2 massive virgin near me when off and when working in the 24hours one)

All good except that I am paying 2 gym membership from today....

However went there and trained legs.

started with leg press (45 degree plate loaded)

120kg x 12

150kg x 10

160kg x 8

180kg x 8

200kg x 6

210kg x 5

210kg x 3

squats

(now please avoid to mock as I am well aware that ain't nothing impressive but that is what I can do at the moment going "@ss the grass" and with correct form)

60kg x 8 x 5 sets

Lounges

40kg x 8 x 4 sets

Legs curls machine (seated)

55kg x 12 x 5 sets

calves rises (on a normal leg press)

this is done like a circuit 3 variations one after the others with rest 1 minute at the end of the circuit

calves rise (traditional) 105kg x 10

calves rise (toes facing outward) 105kg x 10

calves rise (toes facing inward) 105kg x 10

1 minute rest, repeat, 5 sets in total

then did a couple of sets with biceps just for the pump

biceps curl machine 50kg x 18 reps 1 set

hammer curls 20kg each side x 10 reps 1 set

shower, home.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Yesterday night after work I did another training in that lovely 24h gym

dumbbells shrugs

40kg each side 12 x 3 sets

smith shrugs

100kg x 15 x 3 sets

smith reverse shrugs

50kg x 12 x 3 sets

seated military press (free weight)

40kg x 8-10 x 8 sets

circuit (3 exercise with light weight 2 mins rest and then repeat 4 times)

standing rear delt flyes

lateral rise

front rise

8kg x 10 reps each exercise

last exercise I did was plate loaded shoulder press

40kg x 12

50kg x 8

50kg x 5

done.

shoulders training selfie

thanks for following and stay tuned!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Just keep plugging away and see how you go mate, with this stuff it doesn't seem like you'll see drastic results over the space of a couple of weeks. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread anyway, been looking into this stuff all week.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

IronJohnDoe said:


>


Damn that egg is the best looking egg I've ever seen... Serious. Makes me hungry.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate. Didn't know you had a journal. Will be popping in at times.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good journal mate, Im loving the pics of your food


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Damn that egg is the best looking egg I've ever seen... Serious. Makes me hungry.


ahahah those are free range eggs from tesco, guess after making many I learned how to cook them



Adz The Rat said:


> Good journal mate, Im loving the pics of your food


thanks mate, will post other foodie pics then


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I said:


> Just keep plugging away and see how you go mate' date=' with this stuff it doesn't seem like you'll see drastic results over the space of a couple of weeks. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread anyway, been looking into this stuff all week.[/quote']
> 
> You could be right it may take it's time, who knows, I'll do all the bottle and will see


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate. Didn't know you had a journal. Will be popping in at times.


Cheers mate


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Weight went up, so happy

90kg! (14.2 stones 198 pounds)


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Weight went up, so happy
> 
> 90kg! (14.2 stones 198 pounds)


That's 3kg in a couple of weeks! How's the bodyfat doing mate?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

> That's 3kg in a couple of weeks! How's the bodyfat doing mate?


quite steady, between 15-17%

Yes it's good but I am eating more now than when I was in a cycle I mean I always cross 4500 calories a day, I am way above maintenance, also I guess the body fat not raising much is due to this job I do (I run a coffee shop, really hands on job, always moving, always on foot)


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> quite steady, between 15-17%
> 
> Yes it's good but I am eating more now than when I was in a cycle I mean I always cross 4500 calories a day, I am way above maintenance, also I guess the body fat not raising much is due to this job I do (I run a coffee shop, really hands on job, always moving, always on foot)


Either way, 3kg gained in a couple of weeks with no noticeable fat increase is bloody good going, no way that'd be possible natty.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I said:


> Either way' date=' 3kg gained in a couple of weeks with no noticeable fat increase is bloody good going, no way that'd be possible natty.[/quote']
> 
> Possibly, we will see in this next weeks


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Today (or yesterday as it's nearly 1am already) I trained chest/biceps

Flat bench Dumbbells chest press

32kg each side x 5 reps x 4 sets

superset with

dumbbells hammer curls 10-12reps x 4 sets

Incline barbell bench

50kg x 15

60kg x 10-12 x 3 sets

Decline barbell bench

50kg x 15

60kg x 11

70kg x 8

70kg x 5

cable lying bench press

15kg each side per 8 reps negative style (5 seconds down) x 4 sets

cable lying bench flys

10kg each side per 8 reps negative style x 4 sets

ez bar standing biceps curls

30kg x 10-12reps x 4 sets

I have to say, It's starting to feel easier to push extra reps (follidrone?)


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

So yesterday was a rest day, with a cooking experiment.

roasted mushrooms, potatoes, broccoli, red peppers, fish, garlic and spring onions

(and loads of real olive oil, the one you get in a glass bottle from the producer in Italy)

the preparation: (veggies chopping board, knife and a cat) 










the result (mushrooms are burried until all that stuff)



















cooking experiment success!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Proteins delivery arrived today










got already caseins from Matrix nutrition


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Today trained back and shoulders

started with barbell military press (free weight)

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

45kg x 10

50kg x 8

50kg x 5

standing dumbbells shoulder press

16kg each side x 10 reps x 4 sets

shoulder circuit 3 exercises 10-12 reps 2 min rest then repeat 4 times

8kg dumbbells

rear delts shoulders

lateral rise

front rise

shrugs circuit 10-15 reps 3 exercises 2 min rest 4 sets

dummbells shrugs 40kg each side

smith barbell front shrugs 80kg

smith barbell reverse shrugs 50kg

bent over row superset cable deadlifts

bent over row

3 plates x 10 reps x 3 sets

cable deadlifts

100kg x 15 reps

150kg x 10

200kg x 5

plate loaded row machine (narrow grip)

120kg x 12 x 3 sets

Done


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I may not be massive or super ripped, but I am at my biggest at the moment and I am quite happy

91kg 14,3 stones 200 pounds body fat 17%


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

This pic made my day, goodnight and never miss the 30 minutes window!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

So today was legs day

45 degree plate loaded legs press

120kg x 12

150kg x 10

160kg x 9

180kg x 8

200kg x 6

200kg x 5

200kg x 4

squats

60kg x 5-6 reps x 5 sets

Seated Hamstring Curls

65kg x 8 x 4 sets

75kg x 6 1 set

calves circuit (regular seated calves rise on leg press, toes facing outward calves rise and toes facing inward calves rise)

115kg x 10 reps each exercise, rest 1 minute at the end of every 3 exercises repeat 4 times

quad extension

55kg x 10 x 5sets


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Never never never take 4 scoops of animal rage...

Well I trained chest and my training was quite crap today, the stupid pre workout dosage I took did not help, also losing the job added stress and lack of focus..

However I got a ton of interviews in this and in the next week and in the meantime I have much more time for train.

So I started with

dumbbells chest press superset with hammer curls

dumbbells chest press

32kg each side x 4-6 reps x 4 sets

28kg x 10 reps

Hammer curls dumbbells

20kg each side x 8-10 reps x 5 sets

then incline chest press (hands start shaking very badly, yes is the exaggeration in my pre-workout dosage)

50kg x 15

55kg x 12

60kg x 10

ches press plate loaded machine

80kg x 8-10 reps x 5 sets

fly cable bench superset with lying bench cable press

10kg each side x 10-12 x 4 sets for both the exercises

triceps pull down

17,5kg x 10-12 x 5sets

20kg x 8-10 x 3

here the fun part, dizzy with a bad nausea and wobbling with super shaking hands, wow this time I exaggerate with the pre-workout

could shower, nice tube travel trying to not vomit and also not pass out.

Amazing.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I am not sure that I will keeping updating this, reasons?

Well, I lost my job and also my wife divorcing from me, all in the same week, that's an unbelievable good period of life for me, just great...

Probably I will end up training harder than ever but today I am going to do what the average man does when he get dumped by a bitcH, going to get drunk with some close friends.

If this is the end of my journal, then I finish today the bottle of Follidrone and for saying it in short that's just another unnecessary supplement in an industry already flooded of "magic stuff" save your money, some of you may think that I got extra kg so was the follidrone, not really I was eating 4-5k calories a day also I was using serious mass from ON

also thanks for following! We will probably meet again when I will do my first AAS cycle! And I will have to inject myself, great..

thanks again for following!!!


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear buddy!

Just gotta crack on, keep training and move onto the next chapter.

All the best.

Dave


----------

